# What did you do 1h ago?



## rikuumi (May 17, 2010)

So the question is: What did you do 1 hour ago?

I played WoW as I'm playing it right now.


----------



## geoflcl (May 17, 2010)

I was tinkering around in Flash.  It's about time for me to get a new sig, I think.


----------



## Brian117 (May 17, 2010)

Ate dinner for 30 minutes, then played Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 17, 2010)

I was eating hershey's and reesy's(how do u spell that?!)
and some mac n cheese. yes, it is morning here and that's what I ate for breakfast


----------



## worlok375 (May 17, 2010)

Listening to Godot's theme. (thinking of putting it in a school project)


----------



## BoxShot (May 17, 2010)

Homework. What am I doing now? Homework.


----------



## KingVamp (May 17, 2010)

Watch and stilling watching Zoids Genesis.


----------



## Twiffles (May 17, 2010)

School Project. Still am, for the past 2 days.


----------



## airpirate545 (May 17, 2010)

Playing Tales of Symphonia.


----------



## Lily (May 17, 2010)

Rubbed one out.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 17, 2010)

I was watching Red vs. Blue and doing this stupid history project thing. Its killed any love I had for early 20th century life. But hey, Red vs. Blue was good to watch though, I haven't watched it in years and I didn't watch Season 2 until like half an hour ago.


----------



## DeMoN (May 17, 2010)

That's easy, I was eating dinner one hour ago.  Normally I wouldn't be able to remember though.


----------



## Splych (May 17, 2010)

hmm...
played Tales of Symphonia, Modern Warfare 2 and listened to some UVERworld music.


----------



## Tekkin88 (May 17, 2010)

Um... Browsing GBATemp...


----------



## Ritsuki (May 17, 2010)

I was reading a manga, "Rave Master"


----------



## .Chris (May 17, 2010)

Was using WiiVNC because I was bored, then ate dinner and my family was watching Miss U.S.A., but not me, I was fixing up my old Windows '98 computer. Works like brand new.


----------



## Ulttimaa (May 17, 2010)

I walked around outside for about half an hour. Been bored out of my mind waiting until I'm tired enough to go to sleep. Tomorrow's my birthday, but most importantly it's when I get my PS3. Shit's been annoying waiting on it. .-.


----------



## androgynous (May 17, 2010)

I was passed out from walking 6.5 miles at the 2010 nyc aids walk.


----------



## rikuumi (May 17, 2010)

Ulttimaa said:
			
		

> I walked around outside for about half an hour. Been bored out of my mind waiting until I'm tired enough to go to sleep. Tomorrow's my birthday, but most importantly it's when I get my PS3. Shit's been annoying waiting on it. .-.


Sell it and buy XBox 360..
PS3 is little snob kiddies shitbrick.
Xbox live has so much wider marketplace and stuff.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 17, 2010)

rikuumi said:
			
		

> Ulttimaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...And Live costs $50/year or something at minimum. I don't own a PS3 but it's a great looking system. Hell I even own a 360 and acknowledge that. Don't be a fanboy


----------



## Armadillo (May 17, 2010)

Was playing bad company 2.


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2010)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> Was playing bad company 2.


Was playing MW2


----------



## outgum (May 17, 2010)

i played WoW, and brought me a scooooooter!


----------



## AceOfAces (May 17, 2010)

I played I Wanna Be the Fangame. No negative replies pl0x.


----------



## redact (May 17, 2010)

sat in a train


----------



## Gore (May 17, 2010)

watching king of the hill and eating


----------



## naglaro00 (May 17, 2010)

Replaying Twilight Princess


----------



## Fudge (May 17, 2010)

Watching Billy Madison.


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (May 17, 2010)

ate my flat iron steak


----------



## azure0wind (May 17, 2010)

playing L4D2


----------



## monkat (May 17, 2010)

Something dirty if you catch my drift


----------



## azure0wind (May 17, 2010)

uhhh....dirty?


----------



## IgiveUgas (May 17, 2010)

Took a dump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## dinofan01 (May 17, 2010)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> Rubbed one out.








.....but, but...your a girl.....



I was sitting in bed watching saving private ryan.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 17, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> lilsypha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, Women do it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I was watching Family Guy and American Dad


----------



## VmprHntrD (May 17, 2010)

Animal style cheeseburger and fries with a barq's at In-N'Out Burger.


----------



## mrfatso (May 17, 2010)

i was eating dinner, 2hours ago, i was bowling,


----------



## shaunj66 (May 17, 2010)

Eating lunch and playing a LAN game of Worms Armageddon.


----------



## Raika (May 17, 2010)

1 word:
GBAtemp


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 17, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> 1 word:
> GBAtemp


same answer.
Yes, I have no life but going to the forums


----------



## pichon64 (May 17, 2010)

Listening to Jethro Tull live (1989) while uploading 'Monster Racers' to a forum. No breakfast, just a couple sips to this:







and hoping I have this for breakfast:


----------



## Depravo (May 17, 2010)

Tilted a windmill.


----------



## elixirdream (May 17, 2010)

i went to collect some ps3 games

unchartered 1,2 and the 3D hero game


----------



## scrtmstr (May 17, 2010)

cycled home from school and sitting in a classroom listening to my math teacher.

really boring


----------



## teh_PaRaDoX (May 17, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> cycled home from school and sitting in a classroom listening to my math teacher.
> 
> really boring


me too ...
xD


----------



## Bake (May 17, 2010)

I stared at my MSN contact list hoping someone would chat with me. Didn't happen.


----------



## Theraima (May 17, 2010)

Was watching Grounded for Life (best show ever or what?) and playing HG


----------



## prowler (May 17, 2010)

On the bus home.


----------



## Demonbart (May 17, 2010)

I was having dinner.


----------



## raulpica (May 17, 2010)

Working >_>


----------



## The Pi (May 17, 2010)

Eating my grub


----------



## rockstar99 (May 17, 2010)

Purplesurge


----------



## DukeDizko (May 17, 2010)

Fuck.


----------



## Sanderino (May 17, 2010)

Doing nasty stuff


----------



## Bake (May 17, 2010)

I hope this thread won't become something like facebook.


----------



## R2DJ (May 17, 2010)

Cooking rice and then completing the Pokedex on Heart Gold


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 17, 2010)

I was just making a cuppa after being woken up.


----------



## Justin121994 (May 17, 2010)

I got back with my gf.. Oh wait it was just a dream..
Shouldn't have broke up with her..grr..

Well yeah obviously I was sleeping..


----------



## papyrus (May 17, 2010)

i was playing heroes of newerth with too much lag. shitty private server, better not complain its free nevertheless. lol.


----------



## The Pi (May 17, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I was just making a cuppa after being woken up.


Ninja edit

On topic: eating!!!


----------



## Finishoff (May 17, 2010)

Just finished my class.


----------



## Satangel (May 17, 2010)

Watching a quiz program on TV.


----------



## Overload180 (May 17, 2010)

I did a 30 minute work out on Bowflex then road my bike 6 miles. now time for a few videogames


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 17, 2010)

I think I was here...

I've also had a video of Smooth Criminal up on YouTube for a while, that was probably up an hour ago.


----------



## bluejays (May 17, 2010)

i was at school  D=


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 17, 2010)

I got home from school.


----------



## cruznik71450 (May 17, 2010)

I was playing FF 13. Taking break now to cook dinner. Then I shall eat and continue to finish chapter 5


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 17, 2010)

That's none of your business!


----------



## Danny600kill (May 17, 2010)

Got home from work


----------



## imshortandrad (May 17, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> lilsypha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are women incapable of doing this all of a sudden?

Lawl.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 17, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHEMALE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J/k


----------



## cfcpd95 (May 17, 2010)

I found the New Muse Song  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Veryyy goood !


----------



## imshortandrad (May 17, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bahahah, you never know with people these days.


----------



## Potticus (May 17, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I got a boner...


----------



## imshortandrad (May 17, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's delightful.


----------



## Potticus (May 17, 2010)

there was supposed to be a picture of fogel from superbad but it didn't show it


----------



## Njrg (May 17, 2010)

Its hard to take WoW seriously when Youtube is riddled with n3rds flipping out over something WoW related.


----------



## imshortandrad (May 17, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> there was supposed to be a picture of fogel from superbad but it didn't show it




I love fogel.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 17, 2010)

1 hour ago I was watching Arthur.
Seriously...


----------



## dice (May 17, 2010)

An hour ago I was probably taking about you guys behind your backs in the staff forum.


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2010)

One hour ago, I was working on a project and procrastinating on my math work.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 17, 2010)

One hour ago I just woke up.
Then started GBAtemping


----------



## geoflcl (May 17, 2010)

Yup, an hour ago, I began my 'Temping session.


----------



## NeSchn (May 17, 2010)

Started watching the Survivor Reunion show, finished like 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Fluto (May 17, 2010)

i woke up -.-


----------



## Potticus (May 18, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> Potticus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good, now I'm thought less of a pervert
I hope


----------



## Finishoff (May 18, 2010)

Working on a homework assignment that has 10 problems, multiple choice response for the past 3 hours. I have 3 more to go.


----------



## T3GZdev (May 18, 2010)

i give her


----------



## Fishaman P (May 18, 2010)

I ate dinner


----------



## iFish (May 18, 2010)

I cooked dinner


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2010)

I was working on my senior project.


----------



## Dangy (May 18, 2010)

Talking to my best friend on the phone.


----------



## anaxs (May 18, 2010)

was with my girl


----------



## Frost>>&gt (May 18, 2010)

I ran a one mile time: 6:18 phew....not bad because I've only been running three-two months!


----------



## imshortandrad (May 18, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Talking to my best friend on the phone.




Woah.....I did that too.


----------



## Porygon-X (May 18, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Homework. What am I doing now? Homework.



That's what I'm doing!


----------



## Dangy (May 18, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weird, man.


----------



## iFish (May 18, 2010)

1 hour ago...... i was building moar lego


----------



## basher11 (May 18, 2010)

listening to music while my mom is lecturing me about my spanish grade


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 18, 2010)

One hour ago, I was thinking about what I'd be doing one hour from then.


----------



## Gore (May 18, 2010)

was asleep [nap]


----------



## imshortandrad (May 18, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know...we definitely have a lot in common.


----------



## Jaems (May 18, 2010)

playin marvel vs. capcom 2 with a buddy


----------



## androgynous (May 18, 2010)

was on the train going home.


----------



## Lily (May 18, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> An hour ago I was probably taking about you guys behind your backs in the staff forum.



When are you NOT doing that?


----------



## wchill (May 18, 2010)

I gave a few virtual cakes on Facebook.


----------



## MFDC12 (May 18, 2010)

with my bf
i miss him already :


----------



## Huguini (May 18, 2010)

Playing zelda's songs on piano.

Oh and godots theme too


----------



## BlackDave (May 18, 2010)

I came back from church at 10 so.....


----------



## jargus (May 18, 2010)

Played Ocarina of Time


----------



## distorted.freque (May 18, 2010)

Read some yuri manga. xD


----------



## Beige (May 18, 2010)

Throw a hat and a sweater at a sideways mattress in a pointless rage.


----------



## coattails (May 18, 2010)

Laying down, staring at the ceiling of my room with Dj Nujabes (RIP) playing on my DS, realizing I am going to fail my chemistry final tomorrow because of youtube and GBAtemp.


----------



## mad567 (May 18, 2010)

I was watching the news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........

What i'm doing now i'm studing maths :S


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 18, 2010)

sleeping..




ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh my headaCHe is a little gone now.

IM BACK TO THE TEMPING SESSION!


----------



## Porygon-X (May 18, 2010)

SLEEPING. It was cold, wet, and windy last night, so I slept great!


----------



## xangelinax (May 18, 2010)

I was looking up iphones and wondering if i should get one or not


----------



## user0002 (May 18, 2010)

cycling like a maniac.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 18, 2010)

What I did 1 hour ago:

- Ate what must go down in history as the worst chilli of all time. Even more depressing when you consider that the brother responsible for its creation is supposed to be a professional chef.
- Looked online for a crystal case for my Lite because the right hinge is clearly wearing down. Can't be long before the poor thing snaps.
- Sat and waited patiently for the inevitable dump of Blue Dragon Awakened Shadow.
- Thought about what movie I should put on my 8GB card to replace that god-awful American Pie Book of Love I made the mistake of downloading yesterday.
- Threw up due to after-effects of horrible chilli.
- Threw a toy mouse at the cat after it scratched my leg for no apparant reason.
- Contemplating punching my brother in the face for having no cooking talent and inflicting it on innocent people like me.
- Replaced the faulty Moonshell files on my 8GB main card. Regretably my DS no longer 'talks' as a consequence, but at least it works now.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 18, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> An hour ago I was probably taking about you guys behind your backs in the staff forum.








And you were right, that Nadrian is a real...oh, wait.


----------



## Slyakin (May 19, 2010)

An hour ago, I was at my chair playing 3D Dot Game Heroes.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 19, 2010)

an hour ago i was eating spam.


----------



## Porygon-X (May 19, 2010)

An hour ago, I was waiting for dinner.


----------



## Advi (May 19, 2010)

An hour ago I played around with my pirated CS5 Master Collection, chatted on GBAtemp.net IRC and a furry IRC and took a shower

.....who the fuck changed my screen name


----------



## DeMoN (May 19, 2010)

One hour ago I was watching 24 and it was awesome.  Now I'm stuck doing boring ol' homework.


----------



## Sephi (May 19, 2010)

fap, browse thinkgeek.


----------



## dinofan01 (May 19, 2010)

Watch Jurassic Park 2....Monster Hunter got me in a dino mood....my name! It makes sense now! haha


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2010)

fap then went out for dinner then fapped again


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 19, 2010)

i was busy finishing the last case of justice for all



Spoiler: ending spoiler



good thing engarde was guilty! i think so, and maya was safe thank god!!!


----------



## Satangel (May 19, 2010)

Getting out of bed, then going to eat something.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 19, 2010)

I was building Padarak


----------



## mastaclass (May 19, 2010)

downloading music and games illegally.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 19, 2010)

sleeping and trying to hold off my glass windows falling out of my room! fuck! that is sooo friggin annoying


----------



## iFish (May 19, 2010)

Went to english calss and wrote an essay about the art of procrastination.... it never got done. i was procrastinating V_V  

Now i am in media class


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 19, 2010)

Playin muh Dreamcast


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2010)

I was snoozing.


----------



## CrazyPuzzler (May 19, 2010)

I was unpacking my new sunglasses


----------



## naglaro00 (May 19, 2010)

I built some multi-race houses for my glorious Padarak

and changed Wii remote batteries


----------



## Depravo (May 19, 2010)

I bummed around on Frankenstein's gondola.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 19, 2010)

I procrastinated because I saw on Facebook that a girl I like is single again


----------



## Berthenk (May 19, 2010)

Saw my pussseehhh bouncing up and down while screaming during here ninth seizure attack. It was awful. Cried a lot after that.
Ate some food after that...


----------



## Escape (May 19, 2010)

I was thinking what I would be doing in 1 hour. 
Then I guess my answer would be browsing this topic.


----------



## scrtmstr (May 19, 2010)

listening to my brand new bluetooth headset while doing homework


----------



## Bake (May 19, 2010)

Was about to hit the book, but then I saw "Everybody loves Raymond" on TV.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 19, 2010)

Was sleeping  but now back to the temping session


----------



## DeadLocked (May 19, 2010)

I looked at the 3DS developer's motherboard and though: "Dayem Nintendo if the screens are how the look now(one bigger than the other?!?!)... I will still buy this, because I need my fix of pokémonz!" I'd be crap at protesting or striking


----------



## geoflcl (May 19, 2010)

I was 'Temping.

Wow.  I need to get out more.


----------



## Porygon-X (May 19, 2010)

I was at school, learning about Circle Geometry.


----------



## Man18 (May 19, 2010)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> Rubbed one out.


awesome


----------



## NeSchn (May 20, 2010)

Took a poop.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 20, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Took a poop.


awesome


----------



## Advi (May 20, 2010)

Played some Modern Warfare 2, played with my Dreamweaver project,


Spoiler



wanked lol,


and chatted on IM with a friend


----------



## p5100pc3 (May 20, 2010)

Watching my wife play SNK Arcade Classics Vol. 1 Baseball Stars 2 on the wii.

Then laughing hysterically as she loses every game....I'm a jerk I know, lol.


----------



## pioquinto111 (May 20, 2010)

sleeping.. and dreaming..


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 20, 2010)

I was on the 84 bus (TTC) and admired how quickly the bus came compared to usual.


----------



## shinnyuuya (May 20, 2010)

simple. I just get up from sleeping a while ago and browsing gbatemp now.


----------



## Cool when uncool (May 20, 2010)

woke up an hour ago, was 12:30 pm, lucky ive got a break from school for now


----------



## BoxShot (May 20, 2010)

Talk on irc. Watch TV.


----------



## zop2291 (May 20, 2010)

play call of duty mw2 and watch henry poole is here on netflix


----------



## elixirdream (May 20, 2010)

Today's update
i was having my lunch... lurking at GBAtemp..... and thinkng when will my stuff arrive


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 20, 2010)

Busy with Bridge to the turnabout..


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (May 20, 2010)

Downloaded some games, now about to play Borderlands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Anyone wanna play?(PS3)


----------



## Finishoff (May 20, 2010)

Watched TV... still watching tv right now, while on Skype.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 20, 2010)

Playing BlazBlue on PSP


----------



## ehayes427 (May 20, 2010)

slept like a rock.


----------



## rauthelegendary (May 20, 2010)

Watching Afro Samurai episode 4. Just finished episode 5 as well.


----------



## The Catboy (May 20, 2010)

I was a sleep


----------



## Supersonicmonk (May 20, 2010)

trying to install mini Vmac on my ipod


----------



## taken (May 20, 2010)

Put the washing machine on. Then having sit down and having a cup of tea. 

It taste good when you just had a tidy around the house.


----------



## Smartpal (May 20, 2010)

I was playing Pokemon Soul Silver.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 20, 2010)

I was vacuuming!


----------



## playallday (May 20, 2010)

I was sleeping.


----------



## XLarge (May 20, 2010)

i was at my friend's house


----------



## Porygon-X (May 20, 2010)

I was doing my French test at school.


----------



## Depravo (May 20, 2010)

Shaved off my beard.


----------



## ibis_87 (May 20, 2010)

Feeding polar bears!


----------



## ctkxtreme (May 20, 2010)

Eating eggos.


----------



## sanghoku (May 20, 2010)

left work to go home


----------



## Paarish (May 20, 2010)

Had to go to the bank (HSBC ftw!)


----------



## Orc (May 20, 2010)

Watch TV while browsing through a game rulebook while skype-ing.


----------



## mameks (May 20, 2010)

read volume 2 of death note again
updated laptop drivers
drank coffee, sadly it was burnt...


----------



## ehayes427 (May 20, 2010)

was at school doing almost nothing.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 20, 2010)

I slept. Woke up. Opened the laptop. There, temping session once again.


----------



## worlok375 (May 20, 2010)

Firin' mah lazar.


----------



## iFish (May 20, 2010)

I had to open up my lap top...... like open the shell and snap photos


----------



## BoxShot (May 20, 2010)

Took my exams.


----------



## mthrnite (May 20, 2010)

Helped my son write a report on Carl Sagan.


----------



## The Catboy (May 20, 2010)

I was working on my last project for school


----------



## Porygon-X (May 21, 2010)

One hour ago, I was walking home from school.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 21, 2010)

One hour ago I was busy waking up my mom


----------



## xMekux (May 21, 2010)

I was Sleeping


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 21, 2010)

I was still 'temping.


----------



## Twiffles (May 21, 2010)

Sitting in a class of 5 people listening to indie music that someone was playing on their guitar. Everyone ditched today. Yay.


----------



## Xale (May 21, 2010)

One hour ago i was playing Super Mario Galaxy 2, and still am


----------



## logical thinker (May 21, 2010)

I was cuddling with my cat and yawning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



< this cat is yawning, BTW.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 21, 2010)

Whew. As always. I was sleeping peacfully. Oh no not that(RIP)


----------



## EpicJungle (May 21, 2010)

Watching TV! DUHH


----------



## Satangel (May 22, 2010)

Watching DBZ on my ZEN


----------



## naglaro00 (May 22, 2010)

Watching AVGN


----------



## logical thinker (May 22, 2010)

Playing Just Cause 2, lurking the 'Temp and chatting with 1 person.


----------



## MAD_BOY (May 22, 2010)

Playing modnation racers psp, trying to help out my best friend.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 22, 2010)

Hmmmm I think I was busy being crazy because my 2nd storey window is almost falling!!


----------



## Cool when uncool (May 22, 2010)

chatting at Otaku Zone


----------



## cobleman (May 22, 2010)

Playing co op with my son on SMG2


----------



## prowler (May 22, 2010)

I was deciding or not if I should stick my head in the freezer - I didn't.
These damn heat waves.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 22, 2010)

I saw my dog nomnomnoming on my Classic Controller. Luckily only the joystick material was broken.


----------



## miruki (May 22, 2010)

Shaved my best friend's head. XD


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> I was deciding or not if I should stick my head in the freezer - I didn't.
> These damn heat waves.
> I know, right? So annoying
> 
> ...


lowut


----------



## Bluestainedroses (May 22, 2010)

Watching TV and eating mashed potatoes.


----------



## miruki (May 22, 2010)

Put lots of hairdye in my hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> miruki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She has a mohawk, so I shave her head once a month!


----------



## KingVamp (May 22, 2010)

Try out my new remote watch.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 23, 2010)

Busy looking for my laptop's fibercloth.
OH NOEEEEZZ
it's all dusty now!


----------



## logical thinker (May 23, 2010)

Playing Phoenix Wright: JFA while cuddling my cat.


----------



## dinofan01 (May 23, 2010)

I was eating a pastrami sandwich as I watched Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## Raika (May 23, 2010)

Strumming on my electric guitar.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

I was asleep!


----------



## Satangel (May 23, 2010)

Owning my brothers in football in the garden


----------



## mrfatso (May 23, 2010)

I was still posting in gbatemp and surfing forums and playing game and multi-tasking multiple tabs and applications.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Owning my brothers in football in the garden


You have brothers? I didn't know that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How many? And are they older or younger than you?


----------



## Satangel (May 23, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2, both older.
But I'm bit bigger then they are, and apparently better at football too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Was close though, the oldest is quite good and much stronger than me.


----------



## Theraima (May 23, 2010)

Hour ago I was watching Numb3rs which I recorded last friday. Played HG a bit and ate a Snickers bar. 3rd season finale, it was epic.


----------



## kaz_abdin (May 23, 2010)

Hmmm.. One hour ago I was revising for my Physics and English exam. Physics is damn annoying -.-'


----------



## Scott-105 (May 23, 2010)

I was like a cute 'lil baby! I was asleep


----------



## Master Mo (May 23, 2010)

Played Galaxy 2


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 23, 2010)

Went to church
its sunday today!


----------



## GH0ST (May 23, 2010)

Drink a hot chocolate


----------



## Myke (May 23, 2010)

getting woken up by the screaming sounds of my baby


----------



## mad567 (May 23, 2010)

Studing Physics for the wendays exams


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 23, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Try out my new remote watch.


I got a metal CMD-40 in 2005. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was 'temping, I think.

From the timing it sounds like that's all I do.


----------



## sportscarmadman (May 23, 2010)

Played in modern warfare 2 psn night on gba temp


----------



## Hells Malice (May 23, 2010)

Was playing some All Points Bulletin.


----------



## Devante (May 24, 2010)

Porn and then masturbated.


----------



## Satangel (May 24, 2010)

Running around in the garden, a good start of the day!


----------



## Lubbo (May 24, 2010)

call of duty modern warfare 2 - ps3


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 24, 2010)

playing WoW, i did one hour ago and i have done it since 8 hours back,,,


----------



## Potticus (May 24, 2010)

Thought about her, and texted her :/
Finished up The Blindside for the second time.

Then looked up older country songs
Brokenheartsville
and the good stuff


----------



## elixirdream (May 24, 2010)

sorting the cheat database and updated some stuff


----------



## weiHe (May 24, 2010)

GBAtemp....playing ff7!!


----------



## prowler (May 24, 2010)

I was playing Fat Princess: Fistful of cake :3


----------



## CamulaHikari (May 24, 2010)

Reading a Death Note fanfic, while eating chocolate and listening to Sonic Syndicate. After that played some SMT~!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 24, 2010)

I was just inside my throne


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 24, 2010)

I was GModdin'


----------



## GH0ST (May 24, 2010)

I was playing Bos Wars on server side ;-)


----------



## DCG (May 24, 2010)

trying to get the blu ray set to work 100%


----------



## Getting_Better (May 24, 2010)

Watched the new episode of Hetalia.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 24, 2010)

I ate some fried tilapia for lunch.


----------



## BoxShot (May 24, 2010)

Sleeping for the past 8hrs.


----------



## Porygon-X (May 24, 2010)

I was at the hospital.


----------



## logical thinker (May 24, 2010)

Browsing GBATemp with my cat sleeping on my lap while downloading the last episode of LOST (with more than 100,000 peers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).


----------



## MAD_BOY (May 24, 2010)

Making out


----------



## WiiThoko (May 24, 2010)

I was walking home from school.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

I ate some chicken.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 25, 2010)

DownstAirs eating breakfast


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (May 25, 2010)

I was doing a Podcast then working on homework. Plan on playing Poptag or Sonic robo blast 2.
EDIT: forgot can't play games. might as well update my website.


----------



## Laxus (May 25, 2010)

Playing MW2 for PS3.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

I was surfing GBAtemp.


----------



## logical thinker (May 25, 2010)

Getting trolled by LOST finale.


----------



## Law (May 25, 2010)

attempting to sleep


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

I was sleeping.


----------



## Jasper07 (May 25, 2010)

I an ice cream =)


----------



## giratina16 (May 25, 2010)

I was playing Transformers Revenge of The Fallen PS3.


----------



## syko5150 (May 25, 2010)

i was playing 3D Dot Game Heroes =P


----------



## mAdvillainy (May 25, 2010)

i was playing Battlefield Heroes, as i am right now


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

I ate Apple Jacks.


----------



## Slipurson (May 25, 2010)

i was finishing up some paperwork at work.


----------



## Porygon-X (May 26, 2010)

I was working on my Powerpoint project. I'm still working on it now...


----------



## vergilite (May 26, 2010)

surfing the temp and wanking..... at the same time!!!


----------



## iFish (May 26, 2010)

vergilite said:
			
		

> surfing the temp and wanking..... at the same time!!!



nowai omgwtfhaxx


----------



## Scott-105 (May 26, 2010)

I was playing Super Mario Galaxy 2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it so much!!!!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 26, 2010)

getting
home from work.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 26, 2010)

I was playing SMG2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm on World 4 now


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 26, 2010)

enrolled in school, had my haircut, ate a cheesburger in mcdonald's
Who missed me?


----------



## Nah3DS (May 26, 2010)

Playing Megaman 4


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 26, 2010)

wake up


----------



## logical thinker (May 26, 2010)

Playing Just Cause 2, browsing the 'Temp and /v/ and /tv/.


----------



## Nobunaga (May 26, 2010)

i were watching yugioh ^^


----------



## mrfatso (May 26, 2010)

reading pearls before swine

The Saturday Evening Pearls ~ A Pearls Before Swine Collection


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 26, 2010)

Ate, then played Pokemon Red on a special edition G/S GBC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I'm on GBATemp.


----------



## dinofan01 (May 26, 2010)

On facebook...SHI-- that was an hour ago? Wasting my time online...I wonder if theres new posts on the temp!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 26, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> enrolled in school, had my haircut, ate a cheesburger in mcdonald's
> Who missed me?


You were gone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











I was 'temping.


----------



## iFish (May 26, 2010)

I was in gym class... ;_;

I hate gym!!


----------



## [M]artin (May 26, 2010)

I was sleeping.


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2010)

I was working on my Ds after I finished my last final


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

Getting more and more addicted to GBAtemp.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 26, 2010)

I washed the drinking glasses


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (May 26, 2010)

Checked to see if DDO was up yet and discovered they extended maintenance again. :/


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 26, 2010)

GModding.

I'll probably go back to that soon.


----------



## Porygon-X (May 26, 2010)

In French class watching "Kiki's Delivery Service".


----------



## playallday (May 26, 2010)

Studying like mad.  And I'm still doing that.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 26, 2010)

busy browsing for 12 pages in the active topics


----------



## BoxShot (May 26, 2010)

Watch anime and take a shower.


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2010)

Watched Doghouse. Pretty funny, if you ask me.


----------



## monkat (May 26, 2010)

Discovered screenlets and began the senseless consumption of cpu cycles in exchange for a beautiful desktop.


----------



## rikuumi (May 27, 2010)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> Checked to see if DDO was up yet and discovered they extended maintenance again. :/


I play that game sometimes too.. But mainly WoW drains all of my free-time


----------



## VmprHntrD (May 27, 2010)

Super Mario Galaxy 2, amazon finally got it to me late this afternoon.


----------



## Bridgy84 (May 27, 2010)

I was playing Mod Nation Racers!


----------



## Porygon-X (May 27, 2010)

I was showering.


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 27, 2010)

Talking to my boyfriend and playing NHL 07 (I may pirate 2K10 for my Wii soon).


----------



## playallday (May 27, 2010)

.


----------



## GH0ST (May 27, 2010)

Breakfast ... Brake fast time


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 27, 2010)

BUSY finishing the last episode of trials and tribulations..


Spoiler



Godot IS Diego Armando!! and Iris was also "Dahlia Hawthorne" for 6 months with Feenie


----------



## Overman1977 (May 27, 2010)

Hmmmm on hour ago huh?

Same thing I am doing now; surfing the GBAtemp forums to feel connected to the world.


----------



## Advi (May 27, 2010)

I talked with Vidboy on the phone as usual.


----------



## Maplemage (May 27, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> BUSY finishing the last episode of trials and tribulations..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yes and a massive spoiler....



Spoiler



GODOT IS THE KILLER!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 27, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



yeah.. but he was a good man.. too bad he cried blood. strong man I should say. I love the part when Mia's spirit was beside Wright.


 You know at the end, I cried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that's why it's in spoiler tags


----------



## Maplemage (May 27, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> tails100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah ending is a bit funny to.


----------



## Depravo (May 27, 2010)

Fortified a tortoise.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 27, 2010)

Killed demons in Schwarzwelt


----------



## mrfatso (May 27, 2010)

playing hexyzforce and god eater


----------



## Satangel (May 27, 2010)

Studying economics.


----------



## logical thinker (May 28, 2010)

Checking email, 'Temping, chatting with someone, downloading...


----------



## The Pi (May 28, 2010)

on facebook


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 28, 2010)

Fiddling with NDS "Backups".


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 28, 2010)

I was on a TTC bus!
"Riding the rocket"...


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 28, 2010)

Busy eating mac n cheese, and spam. got fatter this vacation!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 28, 2010)

Found a scam site is that alright


----------



## Man18 (May 28, 2010)

clocked out at work


----------



## BoxShot (May 28, 2010)

Played Hexyz Force.


----------



## rauthelegendary (May 28, 2010)

Got my hair cut. Now I'm going to prepare for the physics exam that's starting in four hours by playing some videogames.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 28, 2010)

I had a physics exam today too


----------



## Theraima (May 28, 2010)

Was watching F.R.I.E.N.D.S and eating some fruits.


----------



## sanghoku (May 28, 2010)

ate bad pizza (home-made but something went wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## DeMoN (May 28, 2010)

I was still sleeping one hour ago.  College mornings ftw!


----------



## tuddy666 (May 28, 2010)

Playing Jet Set Radio and singing along (poorly) to the music. Hell yeah.


----------



## logical thinker (May 28, 2010)

Being a bed for my cat while browsing the internets.


----------



## giratina16 (May 28, 2010)

Dyed my hair fire red.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 28, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Dyed my hair fire red.


To match your old avatar?


----------



## giratina16 (May 29, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't remember what it was.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 29, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone with markings under their eyes and had a lot of red hair which took up much of the picture.

Anyway, I was on GMod earlier, and also watching Painkiller Jane.


----------



## prowler (May 29, 2010)

I was deciding what to change my avatar and sig too. I keep on changing it and it's pissing me off since I can't find a good one to keep.



			
				tuddy666 said:
			
		

> Playing Jet Set Radio and singing along (poorly) to the music. Hell yeah.JSR


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 29, 2010)

Still playing HeartGold.


----------



## DeadLocked (May 29, 2010)

Watching doctor who 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sad storyline this week. Won't spoil it though if anyone out there watches it.


----------



## GH0ST (May 29, 2010)

I made yogurt


----------



## playallday (May 29, 2010)

.


----------



## fedgerama (May 29, 2010)

Doing yardwork. My grandmother gets pissed at me if I mess it up or if I don't do it at all, so I just stopped doing it.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 29, 2010)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Watching doctor who
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 to this.


----------



## fishykipper (May 29, 2010)

started watching the 'Eurovision song contest'!


----------



## luke_c (May 29, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+2! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't believe ____ 



Spoiler



died!


 How can they cut ____ out like that?!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 29, 2010)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Watching doctor who
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew


Spoiler



that


was going to happen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Luke?



Spoiler



who says it's permanent?


----------



## shaunj66 (May 29, 2010)

Was playing Mario Galaxy 2. On world 6


----------



## Satangel (May 29, 2010)

Buying a PSP 1000, fully hacked with 8GB memory stick for 0 euros


----------



## Mikk0 (May 29, 2010)

tested out vegas party on my wii and got pissed off...


----------



## Blaze163 (May 29, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Buying a PSP 1000, fully hacked with 8GB memory stick for 0 euros



Where the hell from? Are there more? Can you get me one please? I'll reimburse any reasonable costs.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 29, 2010)

I took a shower.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 29, 2010)

Opened iTunes and listened to some songs..


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 30, 2010)

Your mom.

On a serious note, I think I was writing a rap.


----------



## The Pi (May 30, 2010)

Temping if thats what you call it.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 30, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Your mom.
> 
> On a serious note, I think I was writing a rap.


What rap? Was that "*break your cart?*"


----------



## iFish (May 30, 2010)

I was with a pal, and opening my camera and destroying [email protected]


----------



## Goli (May 30, 2010)

Playing The Last Remnant, which I'm also doing now
EDIT: UGH NERD RAGE MOMENT, LONGHORN I HATE YOU.


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2010)

I was talking to my boy friend on the phone


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (May 30, 2010)

watched the ufc prelims....


----------



## Ritsuki (May 30, 2010)

I was playing some hacking simulation game.


----------



## BoxShot (May 30, 2010)

Fell asleep.


----------



## Porygon-X (May 30, 2010)

I was playing Combat Arms. Again.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 30, 2010)

I was busy fixing my shift key and putting it back!!


Spoiler


----------



## zuron7 (May 31, 2010)

was eating yoghurt and looking out of the window like an idiot.


----------



## redact (May 31, 2010)

Reading sandman


----------



## Nobunaga (May 31, 2010)

i was watching Katekyo Hitman reborn


----------



## EpicJungle (May 31, 2010)

I was flying

I was watching TV!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 1, 2010)

I was walking around Wal-Mart.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 1, 2010)

Eat food and watch TV.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 1, 2010)

Watched Law Abiding Citizen on Blu-Ray


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 1, 2010)

watching Zoids Genesis


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jun 1, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Watched Law Abiding Citizen on Blu-Ray



A great movie btw, let's see typing on here and studying for my 7th exam on Wednesday.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 1, 2010)

I woke up


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 1, 2010)

Drinking a milkshake and working.BTW Katekyo Hitman Reborn is the best show EVER!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

i watched the *World According to Jon* videos Ha! Great entertaining videos for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Beware of Earthquakes Douchebags!!
-Upgrading My Computer! - Intel Core i7 980x and GeForce GTX 480 Build


----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 1, 2010)

I was at school, learning about Circle Geometry.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 1, 2010)

I had my hair cut, although truthfully, it was a little more than an hour ago.


----------



## berlinka (Jun 1, 2010)

scratching my balls


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 1, 2010)

Was tweaking with my newly-revived PSP


----------



## Sanoblue (Jun 1, 2010)

SLEEEEEEPP


----------



## Raika (Jun 1, 2010)

Strumming my guitar again and swearing a lot whenever I screwed up somewhere or dropped my guitar pick.


----------



## Youkai (Jun 1, 2010)

Working my ass off for ~3$ the hour -.-V


----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 1, 2010)

I was watching Transformers 2! In French. In French class.


----------



## mad567 (Jun 1, 2010)

I was playing Mario kart.......

And now I'm watting my friends to go out


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 1, 2010)

i were here watching gbatemp ^^


----------



## scrtmstr (Jun 1, 2010)

Youkai said:
			
		

> Working my ass off for ~3$ the hour -.-V


You guys don't have minimum wages? even I get paid more
anyway, I was having dinner and listening to music


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jun 1, 2010)

Playing RuneScape killing Chaos Dwarfs.


----------



## mameks (Jun 2, 2010)

playing portal


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 2, 2010)

I was eating a (very late) dinner.

And sulking.


----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 2, 2010)

I was taking a shower! With my soaps! And ducky!


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 2, 2010)

i was rampaging on random citizens on Red Dead Redemption =D


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 2, 2010)

read some emails..


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 2, 2010)

Waiting around for a message or two from the Swapz website I'm trying to get rid of my retro games on. Some guy says he'll pay cash for my SNES games (except Zelda and F-Zero, which Jamstruth has bagsied) but we're still discussing terms. Some of those games are rare and fairly valuable. So I got the average eBay value of them all and cut a few quid off to speed up the deal, but he's not got back to me yet. 

Still no luck disposing of my N64 or PS2 games though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and I also ate a donut. It was good.


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 2, 2010)

K-holing.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 2, 2010)

I was listening to music! Or watching TV..


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 2, 2010)

I was reviewing some of my French work.
I have a test today.

Dang school.
I have to leave now. 35 minute walk to my school. 20 minutes if I take the bus.


----------



## xeronut (Jun 2, 2010)

I was running sheet metal through a 250-ton brake press.  Good lawd am I tired.


----------



## Elritha (Jun 2, 2010)

Took a shower, then text a friend afterwards.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 2, 2010)

I arrived at my aunt's.


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 2, 2010)

EA sports active more workouts xDDD and till now watching chu bra


----------



## Bridgy84 (Jun 2, 2010)

I was working for that bacon!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 3, 2010)

I opened the computer


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 3, 2010)

I was watching my little cousin play Cabela's Outdoor Adventures.


----------



## pcmanrules (Jun 3, 2010)

On a bus traveling between our 2 campuses.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 3, 2010)

I was at the dentist.

Teeth fine as usual.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 3, 2010)

Playing The Incredibles: Rise of the Underminer with my cousins.


----------



## Sstew (Jun 3, 2010)

I was sitting here doing the exact same thing I'm doing now. Avoiding schoolwork.


----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 3, 2010)

I was sleeping.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 3, 2010)

Invited Zevran to my tent in Dragon Age


----------



## Fuzzied (Jun 5, 2010)

talking to my family


----------



## The Pi (Jun 5, 2010)

cutting my catnip


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 5, 2010)

I was swimming!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 5, 2010)

I was Photoshopping.

I've lost my ability to make good sigs.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 6, 2010)

chatting on irc.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 6, 2010)

I woke up.


----------



## AbraCadvr (Jun 6, 2010)

I ate salmon with rice and salad


----------



## Elritha (Jun 6, 2010)

Played Folklore on the PS3.


----------



## Coto (Jun 6, 2010)

I was sweetly sleeping 

Now going to party with my GF *-*


----------



## airpirate545 (Jun 6, 2010)

was watching d. gray man.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 6, 2010)

Talking about surprise boobs in irc
I dont feel good talking about it


----------



## anaxs (Jun 6, 2010)

i was playing ball with my girl


----------



## mikeychunn (Jun 6, 2010)

Playing tru-wow and still am.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 6, 2010)

bushing my teeth and went out to bought breakfast


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 6, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> bushing my teeth and went out to bought breakfast


Shrubbery and teeth don't often mix well, lol.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 6, 2010)

I cuddled Mike and then started watching some Angry Video Game Nerd.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 6, 2010)

getting home from work!


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 6, 2010)

An hour ago I was watching the Prince of Persia series get raped in movie form.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 6, 2010)

Came back from the dreadful dentist.
A WILD WISDOM TOOTH APPEARED
No teeth problems tho


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 6, 2010)

played spiderman friend or foe..

speaking of which, i should find a trainer for spiderman web of shadow and max every skills so i can stop wasting my time running around doing more of those optional quest.


----------



## iYoshi- (Jun 6, 2010)

Trolled a roleplay board on iScribble


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 6, 2010)

Slept till my bro played super mario galaxy 2.


----------



## Am0s (Jun 6, 2010)

just got up out of bed


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 6, 2010)

I slept.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 6, 2010)

I am waiting for Photoshop cs5 trial to finish downloading


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 6, 2010)

I was getting out of bed.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 6, 2010)

ate some pop tarts for breakfast!


----------



## Theraima (Jun 6, 2010)

Was watching Xena and drinking some Ice Tea.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 6, 2010)

Updating akaio


----------



## Raika (Jun 6, 2010)

Watching the Skip Beat! anime. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And strumming on my guitar while waiting for the damned videos to load beyond the OP before fastforwarding.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 6, 2010)

I was studying for my chemistry exam and posting on Serebii Forums.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 6, 2010)

taking a shower..


----------



## Fuzzied (Jun 6, 2010)

Playing football :-)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 6, 2010)

'temping.
(Including a post window that I'd left up for ages and forgot to press post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 6, 2010)

Busy installing Photoshop CS5 Extended!!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 6, 2010)

I was eating pizza.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 6, 2010)

Trying not to wake up. I was in the middle of the best dream I've had in ages.


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 7, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Trying not to wake up. I was in the middle of the best dream I've had in ages.


I know how you feel, I have best dreams then my mother comes in and says SCHOOL TIME!...........sigh

Browsing gbatemp.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 7, 2010)

Played Street Fighter IV on my cool new PC.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 7, 2010)

Raging about my mouse which has stopped working, and then about the wireless mouse I'm trying to use as a stop-gap which also isn't working.


----------



## Speculant (Jun 8, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> i played WoW, and brought me a scooooooter!



You mean an IRL scooter?  What kind?

I was riding my scooter an hour ago, check it out:







Mine looks the exact same as this one but I have an aftermarket pipe on mine.

It's a pretty fricking awesome scooter to ride in the ditches.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 8, 2010)

I was installing Windows 7 on a computer.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 8, 2010)

Trying to sleep a bit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's too hot.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 8, 2010)

looking at Anime


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 8, 2010)

went for a walk and came back sweaty


----------



## Justin121994 (Jun 8, 2010)

Finished from running in x country..:| I suck..


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 8, 2010)

watching baseball.


----------



## Luminus (Jun 8, 2010)

I was having a little fun with my friend's child.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 8, 2010)

I was watching the lovely television show Scrubs. Every episode leaves me in uncontrollable laughter. (And I should mention that Elliott is smoking hot.)


----------



## Speculant (Jun 8, 2010)

lacrymosa967 said:
			
		

> I was watching the lovely television show Scrubs. Every episode leaves me in uncontrollable laughter. (And I should mention that Elliott is smoking hot.)



A bit disappointing that they pretty much replaced the entire cast in the new season, but some of the new characters are pretty funny, and at least Turk and Todd are still prominent characters.  The most disappointing part is the disappearance of The Janitor, he was one of my favorite characters.


----------



## gdaym8 (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't remember.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 8, 2010)

Studying for finals.... for over 10 hours straight now.


----------



## Luminus (Jun 8, 2010)

cry more


----------



## Based God (Jun 8, 2010)

i was probably eating something that i dont remember


----------



## gdaym8 (Jun 8, 2010)

browsing the internet.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 8, 2010)

writing a paper


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jun 8, 2010)

sitting in front of a computer


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 8, 2010)

Woke up and got coffee. Thought about starting up Dragon Age and decided to check gbatemp instead.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 8, 2010)

I was playing Portal.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2010)

Answered a crap load of questions on my KYT


----------



## Rizsparky (Jun 8, 2010)

I was playing ssfiv on ps3


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 8, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Answered a crap load of questions on my KYT


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 8, 2010)

at graduation rehearsal!


----------



## Speculant (Jun 8, 2010)

Sleeping...Ugh.


----------



## Theraima (Jun 8, 2010)

Was watching South Park and thinking of re-playing NMH1.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 8, 2010)

Shaving


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 9, 2010)

Eat FOOD!


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Jun 9, 2010)

haaha! i have watched some bored things on the television!


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jun 10, 2010)

Was on a Mexican radio. Woaaaooh.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 10, 2010)

I was eating chicken. YUM


----------



## Raika (Jun 10, 2010)

Strumming on my electric guitar, listening to music and surfing the Internet while half-asleep with messy hair.


----------



## Theraima (Jun 10, 2010)

Was watching Late Night With Jimmy Fallon and ate.


----------



## amaro (Jun 10, 2010)

one hour ago, i play this:        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.gamedesign.jp/flash/chatnoir/chatnoir.swf


----------



## ConJ (Jun 10, 2010)

Had a dump.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 10, 2010)

I was swimming with my hyperactive cousins.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 10, 2010)

i were outside T_T


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2010)

Playing metroid prime tri


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 10, 2010)

playing some brawl!!!


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Jun 11, 2010)

Building a Deck with Pokemon cards.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 11, 2010)

i ate corneed beef and vienna sausage


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 11, 2010)

i were playing Megaman Zero Collection


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Jun 11, 2010)

Playing Love Plus (J)... or actually as far i can understand it


----------



## prowler (Jun 11, 2010)

Playing Minecraft.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 11, 2010)

not so latest but i've been trying to figure out how to put the pokewalker on the black thingy..


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 11, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> not so latest but i've been trying to figure out how to put the pokewalker on the black thingy..


Read the manual...
Unscrew the screw, put the black thing on and screw it on.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 11, 2010)

Imaging various computers for my dad's customers.


----------



## Elritha (Jun 11, 2010)

Took a nice long walk in the park.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 11, 2010)

Finished watching Ep1 of Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn... on HD!


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 11, 2010)

spam and play risen,finally i am out of that freaking area. Now to be a warrior of the order, if i could have a cool looking armour as that dude, then it's totally worth it, if not... well, at least i still have my backup save files


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 12, 2010)

Watching Abenobashi


----------



## The Pi (Jun 12, 2010)

Eating and facebook


----------



## CJL18 (Jun 12, 2010)

played prince of persia the forgotten sands on 360


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2010)

i were playing Megaman Zero collection


----------



## Avid (Jun 12, 2010)

Installing DARKCORP and restoring all my homebrewz.


----------



## 1NOOB (Jun 12, 2010)

wake 'n bake


----------



## amaro (Jun 12, 2010)

eating your sister.


----------



## Speculant (Jun 12, 2010)

CJL18 said:
			
		

> played prince of persia the forgotten sands on 360



The new Prince of Persia movie is pretty excellent


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 12, 2010)

We've got friends round as a get-together.

In fact, I'll be going back now.


----------



## MakiManPR (Jun 12, 2010)

watched porn and jacked-off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




now i'm going to buy a DSi LL


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 12, 2010)

Watched some TV, listened to Decapitated =D

EDIT: My 3,333 post lolololololol


----------



## KingAsix (Jun 12, 2010)

I was reading the fan comic Dragon Ball Multi Universe


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 13, 2010)

i were playing pokemon red (i were so bored)


----------



## Satangel (Jun 13, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> i were playing pokemon red (i were so bored)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 13, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> i were playing pokemon red (i were so bored)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 13, 2010)

Studying for that damn maths exam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All those exercices are so ridonkulously difficult 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why oh why did I ever choose to study maths?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 13, 2010)

I was sleeping.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 13, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Studying for that damn maths exam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need a hand?

I was shopping.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, I know how to do the exercises but they just take REALLY long to finish


----------



## alidsl (Jun 13, 2010)

Studying for a damn German exam


----------



## Sterling (Jun 13, 2010)

I was sleeping an hour ago. Z.Z


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 13, 2010)

eating breakfast!


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jun 13, 2010)

staring at a wall (no joke)


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 13, 2010)

i was playing Megaman starforce 3 T_T


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 13, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> RebornX said:
> 
> 
> 
> > i were playing pokemon red (i were so bored)


----------



## Makar (Jun 13, 2010)

I was eating pizza and drinking Cherry Coke.


----------



## Raika (Jun 13, 2010)

Watching Gaki no Tsukai (a funny Japanese show) on Youtube.


----------



## Advi (Jun 13, 2010)

Brought home my brand new HDTV. Which is even better as a monitor!


Spoiler


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 13, 2010)

I was playing Team Fortress 2.


----------



## basher11 (Jun 13, 2010)

crammed for tests


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 13, 2010)

I was at school. :/


----------



## Am0s (Jun 14, 2010)

extracting stuff


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 14, 2010)

watched KARATE KID!!!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> watched KARATE KID!!!


Heck yeah!!!

I was sleeping at the time.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 14, 2010)

I was playing Touhou


----------



## Elritha (Jun 14, 2010)

Played some Final Fantasy XIII.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

I was on GBAtemp trolling posting and stuff.


----------



## Speculant (Jun 14, 2010)

Realizing that this thread only serves the purpose to boost peoples post counts.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

Speculant said:
			
		

> Realizing that this thread only serves the purpose to boost peoples post counts.


Hey, don't ruin it for us!!!


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 14, 2010)

spent the previous hour asking 1 question and hoping that more people would spam me with silly questions or anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also,playing risen, all i can say is that finally.... i am at chapter 2, god it really took me a long while.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 14, 2010)

On the bus home drinking lucozade.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 14, 2010)

Was waiting for Tempcast :/ and waiting for e3 M$.



edit: never mind


----------



## bluejays (Jun 14, 2010)

I played Final Fantasy XIII


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 14, 2010)

I was close to finishing work and also got a text from my friend saying that he's pleased with her haircut and highlights that she had put in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Actually about 70 minutes ago though


----------



## murkurie (Jun 14, 2010)

I was playing Mario Galaxy 2, and checking facebook


----------



## Javacat (Jun 15, 2010)

I was watching Forrest Gump


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 15, 2010)

BACK FROM SCHOOL knowing that the house was locked and I needed TO PEE.


----------



## prowler (Jun 15, 2010)

Playing Minecraft. Just got off now.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 15, 2010)

revision... I should still be doing it but here I am posting on temp


----------



## Speculant (Jun 15, 2010)

Configuring Dolphin on my computer, then playing some SSBM


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 15, 2010)

Was watching the Nintendo E3 conference and on IRC.


----------



## em2241992 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ate lunch; bean and ham soup with barley


----------



## ericling (Jun 15, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Was watching the Nintendo E3 conference


----------



## Elritha (Jun 15, 2010)

Hooked my laptop up to my tv and watched E3 live.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 15, 2010)

amazed on how good the 3ds was


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 15, 2010)

I woke up


----------



## Twiffles (Jun 16, 2010)

Bought Beatrice some game on Steam because I lost an auction on eBay. sadface.gif


----------



## calthephenom (Jun 16, 2010)

masturbate furiously.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jun 16, 2010)

I finally got wad2nand to make me some ISO forwarders. *pats himself on the back*


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 16, 2010)

chatting on facebook!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 16, 2010)

home from school and ate adobo chicken


----------



## Speculant (Jun 16, 2010)

reading this thread.


----------



## calthephenom (Jun 16, 2010)

i masturbated. ferociously.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 16, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> home from school and ate adobo chicken




ADOBO CHICKEN FTW!


I gave myself oral I watched TV!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2010)

Woke up
Fell out of bed
Dragged a comb across my head
Found my way downstairs and drank a cup
And looking up, I noticed I was late
Found my coat grabbed my hat
Made the bus in seconds flat
Find my way upstairs and had a smoke
And somebody spoke and I went into a dream


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 17, 2010)

left my house.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 17, 2010)

I believe I was still browsing here.


----------



## Elritha (Jun 17, 2010)

Ate lunch and did some light reading.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 17, 2010)

Wake up in the morning feeling like P Diddy
Grab my glasses, I'm out the door, I'm gonna hit this city
Before I leave, brush my teeth with a bottle of Jack
'Cause when I leave for the night, I ain't coming back.


...

Naw I was walking home.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 17, 2010)

Chasing a fly thats in my house (still not killed it yet)


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 17, 2010)

playin ocarina of time!!!


----------



## .Chris (Jun 17, 2010)

poopin


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 17, 2010)

ate dinner.


----------



## tuddy666 (Jun 17, 2010)

Getting a TurboGrafx 16 emulator to work on my PSP. Devil's Crush on the go is worth trawling Japanese forums for an emulator that's been updated recently, and doesn't suck.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 18, 2010)

i was at school


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 18, 2010)

I was doing what I'm going right now. Coding my android game.


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 18, 2010)

Working!


----------



## Raika (Jun 18, 2010)

Asleep at my desk...


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jun 18, 2010)

Being restless because I want to pick up my grades from school so bad~! xD Damn I wanna know if I graduated with high or low scores >.<
And I've been busy with posting a blog entry and now looking for some anime I can watch~!


----------



## Mazor (Jun 18, 2010)

Scarlet.


----------



## Elritha (Jun 18, 2010)

Woke up. Took shower, had breakfast.


----------



## Jasper07 (Jun 18, 2010)

I was on my bike going home from school.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 18, 2010)

'Temping.






Who isn't surprised by this?


----------



## Speculant (Jun 18, 2010)

Putting things on top of other things.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

chatting on facebook!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 18, 2010)

Was playing H?LF-LIFE 2.




Spoiler



I still hate headcrabs and headcrab zombies.

I'd much rather face a bucketload of Civil Protection.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 18, 2010)

sleep, lol got up at 3 PM today


----------



## Speculant (Jun 19, 2010)

Eating breakfast.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 19, 2010)

I hit chapter 4 in risen, hopefully i be able to complete the game soon


----------



## Bowza (Jun 19, 2010)

Had a wank


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 19, 2010)

I was playing:



Spoiler



__ H ? L F - L I F E  2 __


----------



## Elritha (Jun 19, 2010)

Played some Max Payne 2.


----------



## iFish (Jun 19, 2010)

I installed windows 7 on my friends pc

For a charge


----------



## sanghoku (Jun 19, 2010)

was pretty happy that my work seemed finished 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 though fairly soon after that, i discoverd there were still some things to be done


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 19, 2010)

had to wait for 6 fucking hours for electricity to come back because of a storm


----------



## Satangel (Jun 19, 2010)

Watching movie Man on Fire.


----------



## Pohangster (Jun 19, 2010)

I got licked by an Englishman. In my defense, we were discussing Hemingway.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 19, 2010)

i worked in the hot sun.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2010)

i chose my profile picture. It's Haukaiu.


----------



## DarknessxD407 (Jun 19, 2010)

I was doing chores.


----------



## Speculant (Jun 19, 2010)

Being awesome.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2010)

living.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 19, 2010)

Was about to watch Doctor Who, which in that timeline would just be starting.


Spoiler



It was epic.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2010)

You really like Dr Who, don't you?


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jun 19, 2010)

Chilling cause of all the stress I was having this past week.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2010)

phoenixclaws said:
			
		

> Chilling cause of all the stress I was having this past week.


i did that 1h 01m ago


----------



## anaxs (Jun 19, 2010)

eat choclate


----------



## guardian_457 (Jun 19, 2010)

Played League of Legends and was reading what other people did in the past hour


----------



## Slipurson (Jun 19, 2010)

Was at some rockabillyparty with my girlfriend, but realized its not for me so now i am at home again


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 19, 2010)

hung out with this really cool girl!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 20, 2010)

i was getting paranoid


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

super mario 64!!


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 20, 2010)

i was still sleeping and now i am here


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 20, 2010)

Customized my desktop, eat, and listened to tempcast.


----------



## murkurie (Jun 20, 2010)

I got back from the beach, didn't go in the water though, played settlers of catan and got a random sun burn on my leg.


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Jun 20, 2010)

Sitting behind a computer... still btw.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 duh...


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

went out to breakfast for father's day with the family.


----------



## Elritha (Jun 20, 2010)

Browsing GBAtemp, which I still am.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 20, 2010)

MF Tlaxcala said:
			
		

> Sitting behind a computer... still btw..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 20, 2010)

finishing up some main quest in risen, now to finish that one remaining quest and hurray, it's final boss fight time


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 20, 2010)

eating pizza


----------



## Speculant (Jun 20, 2010)

Church.


----------



## KingAsix (Jun 20, 2010)

Sleeping....


----------



## mk.2 (Jun 20, 2010)

Spent hours on http://transformice.com/en/
A few hours more and I could get Top Hat for my mice


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 20, 2010)

Visit my Granddad house


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 20, 2010)

Edhel said:
			
		

> Browsing GBAtemp, which I still am.


This again.

I do this a lot, as you may have noticed.


----------



## Jasper07 (Jun 20, 2010)

I played MW2 spec ops with my brother.


----------



## Michishige (Jun 21, 2010)

I played 'World Of Warcraft' :/


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 21, 2010)

Episode 2 of True Blood season 3 ahahahaha


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jun 21, 2010)

I found my old Nintendo GameCube! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So happy...
I need some hacks for it...


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 21, 2010)

chatted on facebook.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 21, 2010)

My usual browse gbatemp and go on irc.


----------



## iFish (Jun 21, 2010)

I got a facial....

Not like that you perves!!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 21, 2010)

Just at the end of a crazy graduation party for a friend.

It was amazing.


----------



## lolzed (Jun 21, 2010)

Became happy.

Also had some fun with my friend


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 21, 2010)

youtubed!!
oh yeah!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 21, 2010)

choir practice=FUUUUUUUUUU\
it was hard trying breathing in breathing out


----------



## fartos32 (Jun 21, 2010)

played dota
and got owned


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 21, 2010)

completed risen, just to finished up 2 achievements and i am done for the game, except for playing it again, this time as 2 seperate routes, bandit and mage.

But in the meantime, i will be replaying megaman zero collection and probably watch some futurama episodes


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 21, 2010)

Come on, mods, this topic is nothing more than a place to spam up your postcount, no one is actually discussing anything so this would better be moved to EoF or something like that...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Come on, mods, this topic is nothing more than a place to spam up your postcount, no one is actually discussing anything so this would better be moved to EoF or something like that...


You posted that without even bothering to say what you were doing...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not sure exactly what I was doing though, but I think I was checking my usual places; Team Cyclops and GBAtemp.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 21, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Come on, mods, this topic is nothing more than a place to spam up your postcount, no one is actually discussing anything so this would better be moved to EoF or something like that...



never the less, it's still on topic after all.

We are still talking about what we did 1 hour ago.

As for me, saw a tv show online called Wonder Chef

It's in chinese but still, look at the food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



Theme: Instant Noodle
http://video.xin.msn.com/watch/video/wonde...ode-1/1gqynv4ys


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 21, 2010)

ate some pop tarts!


----------



## The Pi (Jun 21, 2010)

I was eating icecubes.

Postcount +1


----------



## Cuelhu (Jun 21, 2010)

bought an acekard. I'll buy a dstwo only when the Supercard team put a snes emulator there (and of course it goes cheaper).


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 21, 2010)

torrenting stuff.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, if we're supposed to spam this topic, then I'll start, too: one hour ago, I was taking a dump.


----------



## Michishige (Jun 21, 2010)

Helping my friend move.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 21, 2010)

Playing CS:S, and I'm gonna play more!!!


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 21, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Playing CS:S, and I'm gonna play more!!!



Lol. I played it too one hour ago.


----------



## Speculant (Jun 22, 2010)

Figuring out what Anime series to add to netflix, decided on Code Geass because I've already seen every other one out there.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 22, 2010)

visiting family in hospital.


----------



## bluebowser31 (Jun 22, 2010)

you dont wana know... jk

i was ah... playing ff7? 

yeah! nice graphics i must say

and WHAT is cs:s?!?! (dont tell me its another WoW... (though it is a great game, it costs to much, and people get way to into it...) or is it a stupid MW2 clone, which sucks to begin with?)
and yeah i could google it, BUT IM OFF TO THE BASEMENT TO PLAY FF7 ON WII!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (if it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Michishige (Jun 22, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> visiting family in hospital.



Aw. Hope it's nothing serious?



I was watching 'Dr. Phil'.


----------



## Nuke85 (Jun 22, 2010)

Just got done watching Alice in Wonderland (2010). Nothing like the original :/


----------



## Raika (Jun 22, 2010)

Heading home...
...
......
.........
Waiting for the goddamn bus...


----------



## Mimoy (Jun 22, 2010)

I was studying for an exam I have tomorrow. Pretty prepared right now.


----------



## Theraima (Jun 22, 2010)

@ bluebowser CS:S stands for Counter Strike : Source, which came quite a bit earlier than CoD.



Anyway, I woke up at 5 AM so I will have time to go for a run of few kilometers, then shower and stuff. So I was outside having a run


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 22, 2010)

i did my homework and it was so fun!


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 22, 2010)

Waited for my steak to come.


----------



## PettingZoo (Jun 22, 2010)

studying for shitty english :/


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

^lolwut, you actually study for English? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was eating. And I still am. Gosh, it's hard to eat when your wisdom teeth have just been taken out


----------



## PettingZoo (Jun 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> ^lolwut, you actually study for English?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have to do some unseen commentary shit which I don't like and is tricky


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

But if you haven't seen it yet, how can you even study for it?


----------



## granville (Jun 22, 2010)

Vomited, charming eh? First time i've had to in years. Bleck.


----------



## signz (Jun 22, 2010)

Sat on the toilet and did shit the, well shit, out of me.


----------



## Speculant (Jun 23, 2010)

Nuke85 said:
			
		

> Just got done watching Alice in Wonderland (2010). Nothing like the original :/



I watched it in 3D...most trippy experience I've ever had.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 23, 2010)

i was sleeping


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 23, 2010)

Had my TLE class in school[obviously]


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 23, 2010)

Study!!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 23, 2010)

Playing Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## murkurie (Jun 24, 2010)

trying to use my hotel wifi which is slower then dailup so painful, going from FIOS to this is annoying esp. when doing anything that involves the internet


----------



## Speculant (Jun 24, 2010)

Building a computer.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

burning wii backups!!


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 24, 2010)

ate food!


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 24, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> Vomited, charming eh? First time i've had to in years. Bleck.


Ugh, what happened?


An hour ago... I was playing Badminton.


----------



## iFish (Jun 24, 2010)

i was on IRC at starbucks ^_____^


----------



## Theraima (Jun 24, 2010)

Was playing SMG2 and drinking.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 24, 2010)

Used the restroom!!! Thought everyone should know that.


----------



## Antoni-YO! (Jun 24, 2010)

I was playing Counter-Strike Source then had a sandwich.


----------



## Julian Sidewind (Jun 24, 2010)

Played Prototype...for 2 and a half hours more than i planned. So distracting...


----------



## The Pi (Jun 24, 2010)

Julian Sidewind said:
			
		

> Played Prototype...for 2 and a half hours more than i planned. So distracting...


In 2 and a half hours you can complete it on easy.

I was either here or on my dsi (not sure)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 24, 2010)

Was playing Bit.Trip.Runner.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jun 25, 2010)

Beat Mischief Makers on Wii64. Pretty sweet emulator.

Other than small graphical errors, and the slow-downs during Clancer Wars Pt. 1, I had a ball.


----------



## ecchi (Jun 25, 2010)

I was watching world cup highlights.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 25, 2010)

played volleyball in school


----------



## Raikiri (Jun 25, 2010)

looked on usenet for anything fun to download


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 25, 2010)

i was having a drink with my father-in-law


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 25, 2010)

went to walmart.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 25, 2010)

facebooking, youtubing


----------



## Paarish (Jun 25, 2010)

Jammed with my bro and sis


----------



## Theraima (Jun 25, 2010)

Was watching Baywatch. Seriously.


----------



## Advi (Jun 25, 2010)

bought a bunch of crap on Steam.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 25, 2010)

Ah.. I was in my slumber


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 26, 2010)

watched this cooking show.

http://video.xin.msn.com/watch/video/wonde...ode-8/1gqg2lgod


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 26, 2010)

I was sleeping. Heh, somebody finally moved this thing into the EoF.


----------



## Speculant (Jul 2, 2010)

Sleeping.

Now I'm going to eat break-fast!  Yay!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 2, 2010)

I was at some yard sale with my mum.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 2, 2010)

Hahaha since it was moved in the EoF people dont care posting here anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





By the way i just woke up and here facing the laptop


----------



## The Pi (Jul 2, 2010)

Your mum?

I was downloading stuff (illegally of course)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 3, 2010)

I was GBAtemping.









...




......


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 3, 2010)

playing some tekken 5.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jul 7, 2010)

Going to town with a few friends, bought a 3 manga + 1 book (I assumed it was a manga as well cause it was in the manga section, but is a normal book with a few pictures in it, but it's still awesome~!) and eating chocolate (damn still addicted to the stuff)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 7, 2010)

nothing. I was lazy


----------



## The Pi (Jul 7, 2010)

Annoying my cat.


----------



## Quest MKW (Feb 3, 2016)

Playing my clarinet


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2016)

Download a CIA of Fire Emblem: Awakening.


----------



## Erikku (Feb 3, 2016)

Reading dead forums, aaaaand...watching things ;3


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 3, 2016)

Struggling with Ninjhax because I was stupid >.>


----------



## Luglige (Feb 3, 2016)

I hit my head on the edge of a table and then set on it...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 3, 2016)

PLAYING ONE OF MY CHILDHOOD GAMES WHILE WATCHING TV WITH MOM LOL


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 3, 2016)

I fapped to Vinny I forgot ._.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 3, 2016)

Fapped.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 3, 2016)

ur mum


----------



## pivix (Feb 3, 2016)

Slept


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 3, 2016)

Enjoying group EoF thread necrophilia.


----------



## Manuel9181 (Feb 3, 2016)

Workout as usual


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 3, 2016)

Made many mistakes


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 14, 2016)

I was at Tim Hortons.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 14, 2016)

I was doing Cammygirl192's mom.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 14, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I was doing Cammygirl192's mom.


Did she like it?


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 14, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> Did she like it?


Yes


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 14, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Yes


Did you have fun?


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 14, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> Did you have fun?


I prefer Vinny


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 14, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I prefer Vinny


Thank God, at least you realized your mistake. Maybe if you use the unsexifer 2000 things will go back to normal!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2016)

I was trying stuff.


----------

